
I tried to fix it, and failed miserably - aarestad
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/03/04/annoyed/
======
backspace_
Sorry you weren't first.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22491627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22491627)

